# How to stop our LGD from "burying" the water buckets?



## Stacy84 (Feb 26, 2022)

We have a 3 year-old Pyr that we keep with our Nigerian goats as a LGD. We have water buckets hanging on the barn wall and we have to keep them kind of low due to the height of the goats. Our LGD keeps tossing up the straw bedding to "bury" the water buckets as though they're a bone that he's burying for later. Is there any way to get him to stop? I've caught him in the act a few times and scolded him but you know how hard-headed a Pyr can be... lol Has anyone else's LGD ever done this and were you able to get them to stop? I sometimes have to rinse out and refill the bucket a couple times a day. He also does it with the bucket of alfalfa pellets I left out for the pregnant goats. It's not even his food and he doesn't want to eat it but he still wants to hide it. He's a really good dog otherwise but this is driving me crazy and I'm scared he's going to make the goats sick by tossing goat poop from the bedding up into the water! =/


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2022)

What about giving him a toy to play with?


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 26, 2022)

Options....

Move buckets.   Put rubber mat under them over a good sized area.  Raise buckets and put a bench under so goats can climb and reach.  They LOVE benches.


----------



## Finnie (Feb 27, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Raise buckets and put a bench under so goats can climb and reach.  They LOVE benches.


Ooo! This sounds like a fun idea for the goats!

Even if the dog can get up on the bench to reach the buckets, he won’t have any bedding up there to bury them with.


----------

